# Sneak peek at what Organical is working on...



## darren (Nov 22, 2007)

This is a clip for a song called "sympathetic"... the synth part is new and isn't sitting quite right in the mix (this is the first i've heard it) but in the first part of this clip. the song's chorus  you can hear me & Steve playing slightly different chord inversions, and there's also a layer of piezo in this part as well. This is my JP7 going through my GT-6, into the PowerBlock and driving the Thiele 1x12 with an SM-57 just off-axis. I don't remember what guitar Steve used on this... we kinda brought everything out.

[MEDIA]http://darrenwilson.com/mp3/sympathetic_rough_edit.mp3[/MEDIA]

This next one doesn't have vocals on it yet, but i wanted you guys to hear the sick rhythm tone on it. This is a patch i usually use for "lead" type parts... it's a recto patch on my GT-6 with an octave fuzz and a ping-pong delay. For some reason, i just started playing these hard, low stabbing chords one day, getting off on this ridiculous "diesel-engine-about-to-blow-up" kinda tone, and the rest of the band joined in and it spawned a song. I can't wait to hear this one finished... you really need to listen to this one with headphones on. 

This was tracked with my Dean EVO Special 7, and i overdubbed a layer of my Danelectro on the chorus part. Steve's part on this is his AX7521, going through his GBX preamp and Garnet power amp into my cab.

[MEDIA]http://darrenwilson.com/mp3/corpses_roughmix2_edit.mp3[/MEDIA]

We just auditioned a new drummer on the weekend, and it looks like he's going to work out REALLY well. We're aiming to have the EP done before Christmas and we're already working on new material for a full-length album.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 22, 2007)

I love them both, but the second blow my mind, I love that sick rythm tones


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 22, 2007)

Lovin' it.


----------



## Leon (Nov 22, 2007)

i require your old pickups


----------



## darren (Nov 22, 2007)

I AM NOT DONE WITH THEM YET!


----------



## darren (Feb 9, 2008)

[media]http://darrenwilson.com/mp3/Corpses_(pre-master)_sample.mp3[/media]

Here's an updated sample of "Corpses". This is pretty much the final mix which we're sending off for mastering this week. It's been mixed and EQ'd within an inch of its life, and i've also overdubbed an additional layer of my JP7 on parts where the Dean was just a little too dark and dense and needed a bit of extra punch. (The strings were slightly dead when i recorded... i generally prefer that sound, but harmonics just didn't jump out.)


----------



## budda (Feb 9, 2008)

sounds good darren! im pumped to catch you guys on the 18th 

PS: double bass injected into corpses? doubletime bass w/ slow guitar = some fun to be had, depending


----------



## darren (Feb 9, 2008)

By "double bass" do you mean upright bass or double-time bass? We do use upright on a few tracks, but not on Corpses. When we were mixing it, we put a really cool distortion on the bass track, and Steve and Ed both commented that it sounded like a fucked-up upright bass sound.


----------



## budda (Feb 9, 2008)

i meant drums hehe. im a fan of double bass drums when used properly


----------



## darren (Feb 9, 2008)

Ah, sorry... there's no double-bass drum in the recording at all. Our friend George who played drums with us on that recording is a really good drummer, but more of a straight-ahead jazzy-rock drummer with lots of "tickety-swish" on the snare. (We had to use sample replacement to give his snare hits more punch on Corpses.)

But live and on newer material, we're going to eventually start using double-kick, because John, our new drummer, KICKS ASS. And actually, he doesn't currently have a double-bass pedal, but he does a completely bang-on simulation of it using the kick and the floor tom. When he first did it, i was like, "WTF?" He's _that_ good, and he definitely understands the value of not over-using something like double-kick patterns. If you like how this song sounds in the recording, you're going to be blown away live.

And i've got a killer new sound that i'm going to unleash for the first time at the show on the 18th.


----------



## budda (Feb 9, 2008)

sweet deal! the drummer in both bands i've been in did the floortom/kick trick before they got their pedals.

have you tried out the JoBo TS yet? i can bring mine if ya want


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds killer, I'm excited for the show


----------



## budda (Feb 9, 2008)

hey darren, care to give my C7 recording a listen?


----------



## El Caco (Feb 9, 2008)

Good stuff


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Darren, you going to have any CDs/merch available at the show? I plan on bringing some cash if so.


----------



## darren (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, we'll have CDs, stickers, t-shirts... a whole bunch o' merch. I don't think our new EP is going to be ready in time unless our mastering engineer pulls off an impressive feat of strength this week.

Budda: What's this JoBo TS of which you speak? The only Tube Screamer i've dabbled with is the model built into my GT-6. I don't want to start getting into using additional outboard effects and pedals.


----------



## budda (Feb 11, 2008)

It's the TS7 w/ chaos mod.

figured we could do a test to see how the GT-6 responds to a TS that isn't programmed in, y'never know . I can leave it at home

looks like im gonna have to bring some cash


----------



## darren (Feb 11, 2008)

Unfortunately, we're probably not going to have much freedom to muck about with gear. Elvis Mondays are usually pretty tightly run because there are a lot of acts playing. Fortunately, our drummer knows the guy who runs it, so we've snagged the primo 11pm slot, and we'll be getting a full soundcheck. Our gear will be up on the stage for most of the night.

I've toyed with the idea of running a modded Tube Screamer in the GT-6's effects loop, but to be honest, i haven't seen much of a need for it. I'm pretty happy with my tone(s).


----------



## budda (Feb 11, 2008)

thats cool, wasn't sure if there would be time.

lookin forward to rockin out with you guys in a week!


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 11, 2008)

budda said:


> thats cool, wasn't sure if there would be time.
> 
> lookin forward to rockin out with you guys in a week!



 Gonna be awesome


----------

